# allen bows



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

i have four (4) allen bows they are the speedsters and these others question for older folks that go way back as i am only 66 yrs young i thought the speedster came out first its the more crud looking of all the others what do you say ? as my first compound to see was the speedster than the jennings which i had!! all input would be nice as the history people can not confirm anything.see my picturesps the last is a carrol hunter and they are for sale!


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Allen compound*

I had the priviledge of knowing Mr.Allen and his son Doug.I saw and held the first Allen compound with the egg shaped eccentrics and believe me it makes the Speedster look like rocket science.lol.
I don't know when Jennings came but my wife got hers in '71 and I came aboard in '72.
I do have the original jennings notebook (manual) with all specs for 1972.You would have to look long and hard for another one of them!I've often wondered if anyone had another one.
PROGRESS....good or bad? I can remember 7cent a gallon gas and $50 bows.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

How long of ATA is the 2nd Allen bow?
I've got one that looks twice as long... (may not be though)


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

the second allen bow model # 7306 is 49 1/4" the speedster is 46 3/4" long would like to see pic of the manual!


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

*Info on your allen bows*

The last 2 Allen bows produced commercially were the Speedster (I think the model was 7507) and the Sharpshooter (can't remember the model number off the top of my head, but it was a 2-wheel version of the Speedster).

The limb butts were flat-bottomed and fit into rectangular slots in the riser through 1978, at least. By about 1982, the limb butts were rounded on the bottom. Looks to me like yours is of the latter style.

Your other bow was built about 1974.


----------

